# Any tips on freeing this bolt?



## shawn57187 (Oct 21, 2012)

I am attempting to strip down a bicycle for restoration. One bolt in particular is giving me some trouble.  The nut under the front fender that connects to the fork is stuck. Turning it just turns the whole bolt.  I've been shooting the nut with WD40 and PD Blaster to no effect.  Without anything to grab onto, does anyone have tips on how to free this nut?

Thanks!


----------



## Buster1 (Oct 21, 2012)

For most of these on old bikes, you have to drop in a long flathead screwdriver through the top of the headset (stem removed obviously) to hold the screw while you free the nut.

Lots of penetration oil helps too!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Oct 21, 2012)

Is this bicycle a Westfield, i.e. an Elgin?
You need to remove the stem and use a long flathead screwdriver down the fork tube.
Chris


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Oct 21, 2012)

Use a nut splitter, a cold chisel, or just grind it off with a Dremel tool.  Just a suggestion.


----------



## shawn57187 (Oct 21, 2012)

scrubbinrims said:


> Is this bicycle a Westfield, i.e. an Elgin?
> You need to remove the stem and use a long flathead screwdriver down the fork tube.
> Chris




Yes it is! Thanks for the clarification.  I'm glad I waited before proceeding to harsher methods.


----------



## halfatruck (Oct 22, 2012)

I've had good luck (if all else fails) using a torch to heat the nut.........


----------

